# micro SDXC UHS-I card/TF memory card?



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

hi guys, ordered a micro SDHC TF memory card for my MP3 player, from Amazon, MP3 player only accepts TF cards,
Amazon have sent me a SDXC UHS-I card, no mention of TF on the packaging,
SDHC against the SDXC is the only visible difference
please advise before I remove it from the sealed packaging, is the SDXC UHS-I card a TF card?
all help and advice appreciated


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

If you let us know what your player (name and the model) is the answer will be easier. Especially, the link where you purchased it. Amazon perhaps? 
Some players will not accept high capacity cards. I have few portable players bought several years ago. The maximum micro sd card capacity is 32 GB. Tried 64 and 128 GB just to see what would happen!. No luck. My newest that I bought from Amazon (another budget name that came with a clip) accepts 128 GB card. 

Also, mention the card you received. 

The main differences between SDHC and SDXC are:

HC card is limited to 32 GB storage capacity, naturally cheaper. It uses fat32 file system.
XC offers up to 2 TB (Tera byte), it uses exFAT file system and more suitable for cameras, camcorders for extensive data.

There is a good chance XC card won't work in your player. Perhaps, they either picked the wrong card or sent you a more expensive card with more capacity at a lower cost. 
If I were you, I would get in touch with them and have them send you what you exactly ordered and return the SDXC card.

This aricle is worth reading:









SDHC Vs SDXC - Which Is Better And Why? • Camera Groove


While SDXC cards offer larger storage capacity, the SDHC vs SDXC question comes down to your needs. As long as your host device supports the newer SDXC




cameragroove.com


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Stephank,, the MP3 player was this one from Amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0BF41PPXV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
it came with an SD card,
the card I ordered is - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IA091GG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1,
picture of card received is attached
one of the MP3 options is 'TF card music'


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

I checked those two links. The same player is also available here in the US for $39.99 (Amazon).

According to Q&A section at Amazon, the maximum capacity for the microSD card is 128GB. 

64GB microSD card was included with the product. 

Newer microSD card packages don't include the letters 'TF' which means TransFlash. Basically, TF and microSD cards are almost the same with minor differences. They both fit in the same card slot.
*
You should be able to use that Sandisk brand microSD card (64GB) you ordered with your player without any issues.*
Most of these cards come preformatted. They are ready to use. You can always format it in your pc. I just don't think you need to.

SDXD (Secure digital extended capacity) cards are newer than SDHC (Secure digital high capacity) cards and offer more capacity and higher transfer rate.

UHS: Ultra high speed

Enjoy the player friend.


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Stephank, I will give it a try, I appreciate your help and advice,
have a wonderful Christmas and I wish you all you wish for yourself in 2023.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

😁


----------

